# What's the most time you've spent on a game?



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

In terms of hours or days, whatever you want I suppose.

I know it's terribly embarrassing to look at my 3DS activity log, or my Steam hours played statistics... I've spent dozens, occasionally hundreds of hours on some games, and then I've barely touched others. At least it's a small comfort to know that a lot of those hours are spent when I paused and got distracted. or fell asleep

I can already tell some of the larger numbers might be judged, so let's not judge other people for how they harmlessly spend their time.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in the PS2 era, I spent over 3000 hours on 1 save of Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

1708 hours in TF2. 1500 in ACNL. Disgaea 3 (Vita) like 600 and Disgaea 2 (PSP) about 500. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 12, 2014)

I must have spent thousands of hours on World of Warcraft back in the day. I played it a lot from age 12 - 18. I think I'm better off not knowing the actual amount of hours I spent on it.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd say Pokemon Y at 500 hours.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 12, 2014)

My main on WoW it was like 150 days.  Yikes.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 12, 2014)

I haven't really looked at the numbers and it's impossible for me to know about games I played when I was younger or where the time wasn't logged but I've probably spent the most time on Animal Crossing (the series as a whole), Pokemon (same) and The Sims. I've also replayed the whole Mass Effect trilogy many times, I'm sure I've put weeks into that.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Depends on the game.
But Smash 3DS took the prize as the highest average playtime game, as I spent 16 hours+ on that game since Launch.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Defintitely Smash Bros Brawl, since you have to play a lot of matches to get that one trophy.
And currently I have a lot of hours logged on ACNL and Smash Bros 3ds. Especially ACNL.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing new leaf, I logged nearly 570 hours on it. OR Pokemon X, which was like.. 190 hours


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 12, 2014)

Smash Bros... All of them... for my whole life.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, you guys' play times make mine look like child's play, lol
340:17 on Harvest Moon: A New Beginning & 191:13 on Animal Crossing now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 12, 2014)

Easily 900+ hours in Pokemon Firered, 665 in Team Fortress 2, and 484 in Battlefield 3 on PS3 alone.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 12, 2014)

600+ in AC:NL on my old 3DS
I got AC:NL again yesterday. 18 hours already...
Animal Crossing Ruined My Life- Fall Out Boy


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 12, 2014)

Long time playing Twilight Princess


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

876 hours on acnl...
What has my life become.


----------



## Story (Oct 12, 2014)

One of the Pokemon games probably. My guess was Pokemon Crystal followed by Sapphire.
Otherwise, maybe Skyrim?
Oh! And if it's not either one of those I'd say it was Okami. I beat that game, like, 12 times!


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2014)

probs MH3U, AC:WW/CF/NL - all 500+ hours.

NL probs somewhere near 700


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh now that I think about it, most of my childhood was probably on one of the GSC/RBY games
maybe RSE
dang
years worth of time


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 13, 2014)

I know I've maxed out the hours on more than one Pok?mon game, so I'll go with that.

I know I've also played a few different RPGs to excess, though to go and check the precise number of hours I've clocked on each one would probably just make me long for the days when I had enough time to sit and bond with my various gaming systems all day.  -_-


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 13, 2014)

1500 hours in New Leaf and 700 hours in Pokemon Y


----------



## Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

huh well I'd say maybe 2000 hours in new leaf but I also spent around that much playing the ff4 remake on the old ds


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 13, 2014)

900+ hours in New Leaf, 250+ hours in DQ8 & Pokemon Ruby. I honestly don't know how I spent as long as I did playing Pokemon Ruby but I was 8 years-old & accomplished it, somehow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 13, 2014)

Currently have 6,944 Hours of gameplay on Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2014)

No clue. My _The Sims / The Sims 2 / The Sims 3_ totals must be embarrassing. I could easily get in 5-7 hours a day on those games (more during weekends/school holidays) and I played obsessively for years. 

Luckily I can't tell my_ AC:NL_ total because I sold my previous 3DS.


----------



## Flop (Oct 13, 2014)

Tina said:


> No clue. My _The Sims / The Sims 2 / The Sims 3_ totals must be embarrassing. I could easily get in 5-7 hours a day on those games (more during weekends/school holidays) and I played obsessively for years.
> 
> Luckily I can't tell my_ AC:NL_ total because I sold my previous 3DS.


It should be available by sitting down at the tree in your plaza


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> It should be available by sitting down at the tree in your plaza



Even doing that I still can't get a true overall count (thank frack!) because I used to have multiple copies of the game.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

Both Pokemon Y and ACNL are at over 1000 hours at the mo lol. Back when I was young and carefree I used to play an online Lord of the Rings MUD and I dread to think how many total hours I sunk into that over the years ><


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

That's a toughie. I don't play MMOs, so my highest hours are probably going to come from RPGs and sim games. Multiple playthroughs count?

I have to go off the top of my head as I don't have my 360's save files anymore, and most of my other consoles can't really give much of an estimate, lol.
But I'm going to wager _Fallout 3_ was my highest count. I know that my main (read: final) game was well over 600 hours. I have OCD, so I have this bad habit of restarting RPGs every time I make a poor decision, whether through dialogue or my skill tree if it can't be respecced... Making it to 600 hours was quite the impressive feat for me, and it took an awful lot of scrapped characters to get there.
Again, my saves are gone along with the console.. but I put several hundred hours into my 360 copy of _New Vegas_, as well as another 85 (and counting) on Steam.

I've played through _Skies of Arcadia: Legends_ several times, too. I had a similar problem with that one.. I was totally determined to 100% it to get the super special secret ending. I've never gotten it. I've failed somewhere every time I've tried, and it's usually around the 60-hour mark that you can even check on those stats to see if you're going to get it. So there's several hundred more, if not a thousand hours. I've tried for it a lot.

My 3DS tells me I've wasted 211 hours on _AC:NL_ and nearly 300 on _Pokemon X_. Not nearly as high as I was expecting, haha.

And you can safely assume that I've literally wasted my life playing _Sims 3_. Like, I can't even guess. A thousand? 1,500? Almost wish it had a timer on it, lol.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 13, 2014)

How do people manage to spend so much time on one Pokemon game? Although I've put a lot of hours into those games that was over, like ten years. I guess I'm just not the type of person to keep playing after I've beat the main story, if I want to play again I just start a whole new save file


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Beachland said:


> How do people manage to spend so much time on one Pokemon game? Although I've put a lot of hours into those games that was over, like ten years. I guess I'm just not the type of person to keep playing after I've beat the main story, if I want to play again I just start a whole new save file



I'm curious about this too.  I loved the pokemon games growing up, but as soon as I beat the game I couldn't find any thing worth while doing that would even remotely amount to the time spent people here are reporting.  Do you just walk around killing wild pokemon?  What am I missing out on here?  I'd like to pick up Pokemon X again, but I have absolutely no idea what I'd do.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I'm curious about this too.  I loved the pokemon games growing up, but as soon as I beat the game I couldn't find any thing worth while doing that would even remotely amount to the time spent people here are reporting.  Do you just walk around killing wild pokemon?  What am I missing out on here?  I'd like to pick up Pokemon X again, but I have absolutely no idea what I'd do.



I know that for a lot of people, it's breeding up a good team and then going forth into competitive battling that eats up a lot of their time. =p

For me, personally, it's about the collecting.
At the very least, I wanted to fill ONE Pokedex in one game. I'm still missing almost 100, but I'm trying to avoid trading when/if I can. If I do trade, it's just for a female baby of the species. I want to evolve/breed them all on my own. <3
I did put in some time toward breeding, but it's been mostly in pursuit of specific shinies -- which I've given up for the time being, might as well get the Shiny Charm first -- or just specific movesets for some Pokes.. Can't have a Luxray going into battle against a ground-type without Ice Fang, and there's no sense pulling him out when he can easily learn Ice Fang.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I'm curious about this too.  I loved the pokemon games growing up, but as soon as I beat the game I couldn't find any thing worth while doing that would even remotely amount to the time spent people here are reporting.  Do you just walk around killing wild pokemon?  What am I missing out on here?  I'd like to pick up Pokemon X again, but I have absolutely no idea what I'd do.



Breeding, competitive training/battling, collecting, finding shinies. Maybe just messing around.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2014)

200 ish skyrim

Over or nearing 1k on ACNL


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Since I got AC:NL about a year ago, I've played it for like 700 hours. But for a couple months I got uninterested. So for like 9 months it's 700 hours.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 14, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I'm curious about this too.  I loved the pokemon games growing up, but as soon as I beat the game I couldn't find any thing worth while doing that would even remotely amount to the time spent people here are reporting.  Do you just walk around killing wild pokemon?  What am I missing out on here?  I'd like to pick up Pokemon X again, but I have absolutely no idea what I'd do.



The only Pokemon game I played extensively was Sapphire. For me, I was trying to catch/evolve every Pokemon I could to fill out the Pokedex. I wasn't into competitive battling then (I'm still not), so for me that's it. I'm a little OCD when it comes to RPGs and games like that. If there's something to fill out......I have to fill it out.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

I was surprised as anyone to see I'd gone over the 1000 mark in Pokemon Y, because it's not even my favourite pokemon game in the series. I spent a lot of time battling, filling my Pokedex entirely so I got the oval and shiny charm, breeding for competitive pokemon, breeding for a few shinies, breeding for trades and 'gift' pokemon for friends. I also enjoyed collecting pokemon in special balls and pokemon with dream world abilities. I did ALOT of breeding for trades on GFAQs. I dunno really, the time sort of flew by


----------



## Cress (Oct 14, 2014)

I know I played Brawl for over 1,000 hours, don't know the exact amount.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3 and Monster Hunter Ultimate were played for few hundred hours. I also played Timesplitters II a lot. Goldeneye 64 to. Oh and ofcourse Harvest Moon titles, Fire emblem various titles and Goldeneye. Super Mario Kart also.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)

At the moment Civ V.. I dunno it just grew on me too much so I have a bit over 400 hours now.. lol.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I know that for a lot of people, it's breeding up a good team and then going forth into competitive battling that eats up a lot of their time. =p
> 
> For me, personally, it's about the collecting.
> At the very least, I wanted to fill ONE Pokedex in one game. I'm still missing almost 100, but I'm trying to avoid trading when/if I can. If I do trade, it's just for a female baby of the species. I want to evolve/breed them all on my own. <3
> I did put in some time toward breeding, but it's been mostly in pursuit of specific shinies -- which I've given up for the time being, might as well get the Shiny Charm first -- or just specific movesets for some Pokes.. Can't have a Luxray going into battle against a ground-type without Ice Fang, and there's no sense pulling him out when he can easily learn Ice Fang.



Fascinating!  There is a lot to the game, which is totally awesome.

I guess I fall into the category of people who need a shiny carrot dangled in front of them to complete a task, or at least the idea that there is one.  Like Mario Sunshine, that was the game that almost single handedly ruined gaming for me.  Most games give you something cool for doing an absurd amount of work.  That was the first game where I feel I spent more time looking for the reward than trying to get to it.  When I learned it didn't exist, life just got that much more sour.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 18, 2014)

Currently, should be Pokemon X. I have over 300 hours logged and a couple of hours unlogged(soft resetting)


----------



## Kip (Oct 19, 2014)

1500+ hours of City Folk...


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 19, 2014)

I think it's a cross between Deus Ex Human Revolution, Mirror's Edge, and Portal 2. They're not necessarily long, but there are many choices you can make in Deux Ex to get different achievements so that usually requires a few playthroughs, and Mirror's Edge is just a fun experience, and Portal 2 is fun for co-op.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 19, 2014)

The time I've spent playing the sims is probably embarrassing 

Second most embarrassing is acnl >.>


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 19, 2014)

I've spent 54 days of my life playing League of Legends.


----------



## HelloPanda (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been playing Sims 2 for over 10 years and I shudder to think of how many thousands of hours I've put into the game.


----------



## AcousticHearts (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure if I've spent more time playing Oblivion or Skyrim (at least 500+ hours each xD). They're just so addictive and great in my opinion and I enjoy their soundtracks just as much. I often find myself coming back to them after a while. ^^


----------



## Lala0629 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have hundreds of hours on several Pokemon games. 
I have about:
40 hours on Diamond
370 hours on Platinum
50 hours on SoulSilver
200 hours on Black
400 hours on X

Added all together is 1060 hours ( give or take a few because of estimating.) Thats a total of a little over 44 days, not including my two mystery dungeon games, which is scary to think about.


----------



## SuzannaBanana (Oct 25, 2014)

My most played "game" was probably RuneScape when I used to play it when I was younger. Probably over a thousand hours. I think I have a little over 205 hours on Animal Crossing New Leaf! Other games that I played when I was just a kid, like games on the SNES, probably have a lot of hours too. Like A Link To The Past and a lot of the Super Mario Bros games and such.


----------

